# يا مصممين الجرافيك عايزة منكم طلب



## فراشة مسيحية (21 ديسمبر 2007)

:new5:

بصوا بقى و من الاخر

انا هاتججن او هاتحصلى حاجة بجد لو معرفتش اصمم فلاش

عايزة برنامج فلاش حلو و حديث و دروس تعليم لية 

ممكن يا احلى اعضاء فى اروع منتدى :love34:​


----------



## استفانوس (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا مصممين الجرافيك عايزة منكم طلب*

معقول هذا الكلام
لااحد في هذا المنتدى
يستطيع ان يعطيك برنامج فلاش
وانت لاتعرفينه
الا الاخ روك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا مصممين الجرافيك عايزة منكم طلب*

اممممممممممم يعنى روك عندة برنامج فلاش و ساكت 

طيب خلاص سيبهولى بقى انا هاكلمة

ميرسى كتير يا استاذ استفانوس ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## استفانوس (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا مصممين الجرافيك عايزة منكم طلب*

عزيزتي انا لم اقل هذا
بل كنت احب ان اقول لك
انت شاطرة اوي في الموضوع ده 
واعتقد انه لايوجد غير المحبوب روك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا مصممين الجرافيك عايزة منكم طلب*

انا فاهمة قصدك بس بهزر معاك

و انا عارفة روك عندة اكيد بس انا مش بحب اتقل علية​


----------



## استفانوس (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا مصممين الجرافيك عايزة منكم طلب*

اوك
اشكرك عزيزتي
ولايهمك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا مصممين الجرافيك عايزة منكم طلب*

و يباركك ميرسى خالص​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا مصممين الجرافيك عايزة منكم طلب*

هو بالنسبالك الفلاش هيبقي صعب شويه لكن ممكن اجيبلك الكتب و البرنامج 


وممكن تتعلمي في حاجات اقرب للفلاش زي السويتش مثلا 

لكن الفلاش بالنسبالك في الاول هيبقي صعب شوية


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا مصممين الجرافيك عايزة منكم طلب*

طيب اوك يا مينا 

السويتش هايدينى نفس نتيجة الفلاش فى الاخر ؟

و لو اة ممكن تدينى برنامج لية و دروس لية لو عندك

معلش هاتعبك معايا

انا عايزة فى الاخر النتيجة تبقى زى الفلاش عارف زى بطاقات رعودى كدا لو تعرفها


----------



## ارووجة (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا مصممين الجرافيك عايزة منكم طلب*

ايوة السويش احسن برنامج للفلاش

مممممممممم  انا عندي السويش من زمان بس من اسبوع  
دوّرت ولقيت دروس حلوة واستفدت

في الموقع ده حلو
يعلمك  ازاي تعملي  عن طريق  فلاش  هم عاملينه

http://www.algeneral55.jeeran.com/swish/index.htm

وهنا كمان موقع حلو

http://www.hesab.net/swish/index.htm

وفي هنا برضو تفاصيل جميلة ودروس

http://www.alt0o0amx.8m.com/

وبنفس المواقع حاطين  لينكات لتحميل البرنامج 

بتمنى اكون ساعدتك شوية اختي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: يا مصممين الجرافيك عايزة منكم طلب*

يا ربى يخليكى ليا يا ارووووجة يا عسل انتى

تسلم ايدك 3 مواقع رووووووووعة 

ربنا يعوضك يا رب​


----------



## christ my lord (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يا مصممين الجرافيك عايزة منكم طلب*

*اشكرك جزيلا اختى العزيزة ارووجة لانى هستفاد من المواقع دى .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يا مصممين الجرافيك عايزة منكم طلب*

ده سى دى تعليم فلاش اختى فر اشه نزلها لانى نزلتها واستفدات منها كتير صدقنى 
 موقع الشركة

http://www.lynda.com/store/category.aspx?categoryid=76&startpage=0

Flash Professional 8 Essential Training

2CD

http://img76.imageshack.us/img76/6532/fp8etpz3.gif

وروابط السى دى الاولى 
والـ CD1 عبارة عن 6 جزء

Part 1 (http://rapidshare.com/files/4290624/CD1.part01.rar.html)

Part 2 (http://rapidshare.com/files/4294072/CD1.part02.rar.html)

Part 3 (http://rapidshare.com/files/4296987/CD1.part03.rar.html)

Part 4 (http://rapidshare.com/files/4301861/CD1.part04.rar.html)

Part 5 (http://rapidshare.com/files/4305089/CD1.part05.rar.html)

Part 6 (http://rapidshare.com/files/4305548/CD1.part06.rar.html)


وروابط السى دى التانية 
والـ CD2 عبارة عن 6 اجزء

Part 1 (http://rapidshare.com/files/4311072/CD2.part01.rar.html)

Part 2 (http://rapidshare.com/files/4313692/CD2.part02.rar.html)

Part 3 (http://rapidshare.com/files/4316298/CD2.part03.rar.html)

Part 4 (http://rapidshare.com/files/4319538/CD2.part04.rar.html)

Part 5 (http://rapidshare.com/files/4321730/CD2.part05.rar.html)

Part 6 (http://rapidshare.com/files/4321730/CD2.part05.rar.html
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يا مصممين الجرافيك عايزة منكم طلب*

please Be Clear

ميرسى خالص خالص

ربنا يعوضك كل خير​


----------



## amirgamil (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يا مصممين الجرافيك عايزة منكم طلب*

hi iam amir i want to pe friend


----------

